# Hazem Abdelazim



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Get to know Egypt's new minister of communications from his Facebook page (he has just opened it to the public). I think this is a unique experience for us Egyptians & for other people worldwide where you have a minister who is young professional and is an active social media user (himself not someone posting on Facebook or tweeting for him like other officials do now).

Hazem Abdelazim


Re posted from We are all Khaled Said face book page


----------



## ASAMY (Apr 9, 2010)

I am graduated from the same highschool


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Get to know Egypt's new minister of communications from his Facebook page (he has just opened it to the public). I think this is a unique experience for us Egyptians & for other people worldwide where you have a minister who is young professional and is an active social media user (himself not someone posting on Facebook or tweeting for him like other officials do now).
> 
> Hazem Abdelazim
> 
> ...


He' also on Twitter (@Hazem_Azim) and really engages with people. Prior to his appointment he was in Tahrir and is very well regarded by the shabab. We'll see how long his honeymoon lasts


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Well there you go, he has already been left out of the new cabinet line up and won't be sworn in tomorrow. Youm7 newspaper have published some Israeli connection, probably irrelevant


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Well there you go, he has already been left out of the new cabinet line up and won't be sworn in tomorrow. Youm7 newspaper have published some Israeli connection, probably irrelevant


Youm7's "behavior" and directions are kinda obvious now...........The unjustified change in Khaled Salah's articles and views before and after the revolution makes me wanna uke:

And it's even worse with the comments left on the newspaper's website uke:


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Has Rupert Murdoch got any interests in Egypt?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> Has Rupert Murdoch got any interests in Egypt?


Murdoch has nothing on the scum fest that's still ruling this country


----------

